# Last Fishing Trip To Los Llanos, Venezuela...



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Some pics of my last fishing trip to Los llanos, 2 and 4 years ago...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That's really cool. Must be nice living at the source of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice pics. Makes me want to go even more, very encouraging photos.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

never ending supply of cariba


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

All I see is $$$$$$

It would be nice to just live there for 6 months.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thats quite the fishing trip, beats the hell out of my fishing trips







I would love to be able to go catch boas around my house and piranhas out of the rivers


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats some sweet fishing there.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

...thanks for sharing!!...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for sharing i knew you had some good stuff







. were those cariba dinner?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Tensa said:


> thanks for sharing i knew you had some good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap, my friends ate them all... i never eat them (just once when i was 11 years old) since i consider them "pets"... it makes me puke just to think about it but it's pretty normal fishermen eat what they catch...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea i thought thats what happened lol. again thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool pictures !!! 
That turtle looks amazing....


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

too cool!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Those are some awesome pic's thanks for sharing


----------

